# strongman equipment



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anybody know a good place for buying equipment for strongman style training? was thinknig of getting a few bits for the back yard.

many thanks:thumb:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Try vegan sports shop/strength shop. Type into google to find the right address.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

few bits on here http://atlasstones.co.uk/index.html


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> few bits on here http://atlasstones.co.uk/index.html


x 2, the guy can make anything you ask him to. hes a regular poster on sugden-barbell


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

x 3 i've bought a few things of him in the past one of which he custom made for me. Really good products.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

excellent stuff cheers guys. do any of you know where the strongman gyms get their big chains or ropes from? searched and search but just can find any.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> excellent stuff cheers guys. do any of you know where the strongman gyms get their big chains or ropes from? searched and search but just can find any.


I got my rope from a tree surgeon who used to use it to pull down trees. You can buy rope like a tug of war rope but it will set you back quite a bit.

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/category/gkx1/Strongman_Equipment.html

You can buy rope from this place as well as strongman kit. When you say chain do you mean chains to bench or squat with? Or the massive chains the drag in competitions?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers for that, was thinking of the big chains they pull/drag.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> cheers for that, was thinking of the big chains they pull/drag.


Scrap yards, old ship yards, metal works etc for things like that mate.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

You could also make a lot of stuff yourself to add to your collection - google "ross training homemade strongman equipment" - has a list of many many ideas!

A few I have made

Get an empty keg from outside a bar or pub, fill it with water to your desired weight - excellent for clean and pressing, or even throwing - the water makes it very unstable so hits muscles good

Go on ebay, and search for "army canvas bag" - they are about £6ish each, very strong material. Once you've got one, buy bags of gravel / sand from b + q - tripple bag them to ensure no gravel can come out, use rubble sacks. Put these individual tripple bags of gravel in the canvas bag. Makes you a very nifty sandbag which can be used for a lot of things - can get weight really heavy on these, though 40kg feels very heavy because of the shape!!

Have fun..


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

www.gymratz.com is pretty good too! Although a griend of mine just had a prowler made pretty quickly by a another friend who is a welder


----------

